# I want more...



## skel79 (Apr 27, 2014)

How's it going? I believe writing is in my blood, but haven't had much success with it. My writing education was limited to the basics in college and a creative writing class. My life went into a different direction for awhile, but now it seems to have found a path back to writing. After rejections, limited critiques, revisions, and yet more rejection I find I don't know what to do with my work now. I hope to share and maybe someone could point out to me where I'm failing, where I can make it stronger--I'm looking for more. I hope to learn much from this forum.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome. There are a lot of writers here, at all levels, so you'll be at home.

Once you've made ten substantive posts, you'll have access to the "Workshop" area where you can post your work where bots don't see it and you maintain "first rights".  

I look forward to getting to know you and seeing some of your writing.


----------



## Plasticweld (Apr 27, 2014)

Skel, writers write and story tellers tell stories. If we're good enough at both maybe someone will open their wallet and buy our work. I think if you love both the story telling and the writing and have a audience for your style then you have succeeded. Welcome to the forum looking forward to seeing some of your work..Bob


----------



## skel79 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you both for the welcome to this website. Astroannie, I hope to learn from you and the many writers that contribute. Bob, I do like the storytelling and as exhausting as it can be to write and revise I have found it to be most rewarding to do. One can run instinctively, until a coach or teacher shows them a better way. I hope for my writing to receive a similar treatment.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi skel79  you will learn much here, many helpful members with wonderful suggestions putting their heads and talents together. It seems you are also very motivated to improve also, can't go wrong with that combination. A few more posts and you can get at it, I look forward to sharing and reading with you, welcome!


----------



## J Anfinson (Apr 28, 2014)

Glad to have you here, and I hope we can help you achieve your dream.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 28, 2014)

That's what the writing forums are for!

Welcome to the Writing Forums!
Writing Forums: Strength in Words


----------



## skel79 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks again, as I've said, I hope I can take a lot from this website. That notwithstanding, the community here seems great.


----------



## thepancreas11 (May 3, 2014)

skel,

You've come to the perfect place. Not only are you among peers that have the same interest as you, but we've been through that very same heartbreak, had the same issues, the highs, the lows, the dreams, and some of us have even had the successes. If you ask those of us that have (myself not included just yet), they'll tell you it's just a matter of persistence, patience, and acceptance. Have those three, and you'll make it.

Make sure that you find a group of people around here that you feel most comfortable with. Make sure it's a big group. I guess what I'm saying is, the more active you are here, the more people that you talk to, the better your work will probably get better (that's what I've noticed). Ask any questions you want to; someone will surely help you.

Can't wait to see you in the forums!
thepancreas


----------



## Greimour (May 3, 2014)

Ooh, Aspiring Author - 

What's your genre? Info, details, etc...

My highest recommendations for improvement of writing:

1) Read other peoples work and then read what the critiques said.
1.2) compare the words of those critiques to applicable sections of your own work.

2) Critique other peoples work. This will help you hone the skills of spotting errors and help you clean your own work.

3) Post excerpts of your work in the Prose section of this site and see what feedback you get. Don't take it all to heart but try to learn something from each persons point of view. Even if you disagree with what the person said - understanding his/her perspective can be enlightening on its own.


~Kev.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 3, 2014)

Welcome to WF, hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## skel79 (May 13, 2014)

Greimour said:


> Ooh, Aspiring Author -
> 
> What's your genre? Info, details, etc...



The genre I favor is horror. I have however dabbled in sci-fi and one day I'd like to take on fantasy. But there has been the occasional piece that is just straight up fiction. There's also this one piece that I've written, that I can't really put a label on. Maybe I'll post it to the workshop and someone will have something for me. 

I like this list of advice, I certainly foresee myself referring back to it often.


----------



## InstituteMan (May 14, 2014)

Hi, Skel. Glad you dropped by! Please stay and share.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 14, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## boxofbizarro (May 14, 2014)

We all struggle. I got lots of rejections, and many more times of just being ignored, before I was published the first time by a magazine that I'm not sure even still exists. And, to date, that has been my only publication. And I am actually a decent writer. In short, I think that it just takes time, patience, and some shopping around. And some originality. Don't be scared to write something daring. Its fun.


----------



## Gumby (May 25, 2014)

Hi skel, welcome to the site.  I think you'll find what you're looking for here.


----------



## blazeofglory (May 25, 2014)

Writing is done for somebody to read. That is how the history of writing goes though today writing is done for self gratification as well. I write and write and write unstoppably and limitlessly regardless of its success or uncaring whether I get published or not. Writing has been a hobby and now this forum has been a platform for me to write. Of course publishing a piece of work for a greater audience is a matter of greater joy but to find a small but sincere and interring audience as I come across in this forum is also not a matter of lesser joy. 

The joy of expressing something I always want to is not less in intensity than the joy of getting published and making a lot of bucks. Writing is like a morning cup of coffee and I do write no matter what circumstances surround me.

 A true writer does write tirelessly and that is how some of the greatest writers make it to the top.


----------

